# Midnight Dreaming - Milky Way Reflections



## DScience (Aug 5, 2016)

8 Shot vertical panorama D750 * 20mm f/1.8G, shot in Desolation Wilderness CA.




Midnight Dreaming by Daniel Sanculi, on Flickr


----------



## tenthumbs (Aug 5, 2016)

Incredible shot.  Which lake is that?


----------



## DScience (Aug 5, 2016)

tenthumbs said:


> Incredible shot.  Which lake is that?



Thanks a lot! I'm not sure of the name, it's really small, about 100-200 feet above Twin Lakes, towards Mt Price.


----------



## kalgra (Aug 5, 2016)

Wow love it! Been trying to get a capture like that since I started.


----------



## DScience (Aug 5, 2016)

kalgra said:


> Wow love it! Been trying to get a capture like that since I started.



Thanks a lot! I've been trying also, it's opened up a new world for me. Though it would be impossible without my D750 with is crazy dynamic range.


----------



## WesternGuy (Aug 5, 2016)

Very nice.

WesternGuy


----------



## Heitz (Aug 5, 2016)

so good it hurts!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice shot


----------



## annamaria (Aug 6, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 6, 2016)

That is great!


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 6, 2016)

Nominated! 

August 2016 POTM Nominations


----------



## DScience (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you for all the support friends, I really appreciate it!


----------



## paigew (Aug 7, 2016)

Amazing!!


----------



## DScience (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks Paige!


----------



## weepete (Aug 8, 2016)

Awesome shot.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 8, 2016)

This is really amazing. 

I've got a D750- does that mean I could do this?!

Would you care to share your process and settings for this photo?


----------



## DScience (Aug 8, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> This is really amazing.
> 
> I've got a D750- does that mean I could do this?!
> 
> Would you care to share your process and settings for this photo?



Yea man, the D750 has incredible dynamic range, but you need a fast lens, at least 2.8, and WIDE. I am shooting with a 20mm f/1.8, here is the process:

-camera settings: manual focus/exposure, f/1.8, 30 second shutter, 3200 ISO
-For the pano, you need a stable tripod, and a leveling base
-I have a L-bracket so it's easy to level the vertical position
-take the panos from left to right, overlapping about 30% of each frame
-stitch in your favorite software, and then EDIT THE HECK OUT OF IT!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 8, 2016)

Haha, I like that! Any recommendations (links) for a leveling base? 

I haven't done a lot of panoramas. But the rest of that stuff makes sense. I may have to invest in a wide-angle! I've got my 50mm f/1.8 prime but that's the best I've got.


----------



## DScience (Aug 8, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> Haha, I like that! Any recommendations (links) for a leveling base?
> 
> I haven't done a lot of panoramas. But the rest of that stuff makes sense. I may have to invest in a wide-angle! I've got my 50mm f/1.8 prime but that's the best I've got.



Yea! I've tried a couple, but really like this one I recently got. It's a GREAT deal! https://www.amazon.com/Marsace-YH-1...0692637&sr=8-1&keywords=leveling+base+marsace

Also, i've heard the Rokinon/Samyang 14mm f/2.8 is a great astro lens with little coma. I personally like faster than 2.8, but it can work with high ISO.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 9, 2016)

DScience said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, I like that! Any recommendations (links) for a leveling base?
> ...



Haha, time to save up $$$


----------

